# منتديات المتداول العربي الاستراحة والمنتديات العامة استراحة اعضاء المتداول العربي  للمحلاويـــــــــــــــــــــه@@@@@@@@@@  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## كريم الاسكندرانى

*كنت عايز اسأل اى حد من المحله على اسعار القماش جمله 
اسمع انه ارخص من اسكندريه   
سعر التوب مثلا 
او سعر المتر
او باله وحتكون بكام وهى كام توب
واقل كميه بالجمله 
طبعا نوع القماش :   قماش ملايات سرير 65%قطن35%بوليستر 
ولو فيه حد من القاهرة عندة اسعار جمله مقاربه للى فى المحله اكون شاكر ليه  
تحياتى*

----------


## brokensoul08

باذن الله هسالك يا باشا انتا تؤمر

----------


## كريم الاسكندرانى

> باذن الله هسالك يا باشا انتا تؤمر

 
والله كنت ناسى انك من المحله  
وتشكر مقدما ياباشا 
ومش حنساك فى طقم ملايه سرير هديه  :AA:  
واختار كمان اللون الى يعجبك :016:  
تحياتى

----------


## محمد العزب

> والله كنت ناسى انك من المحله  
> وتشكر مقدما ياباشا 
> ومش حنساك فى طقم ملايه سرير هديه  
> واختار كمان اللون الى يعجبك 
> تحياتى

  انا من المنصوره قريب من المحله
اروح اسالك واخد انا الطقم  :Big Grin:

----------


## brokensoul08

> انا من المنصوره قريب من المحله  اروح اسالك واخد انا الطقم

   :No3:  حتى ال 15 طقم الي عاوز يديهملي هدية عاوزينتاخدوهم دول يدوب 25 طقم يعني  بقولك ايه يا استاذ محمد ال 40 طقم دول بتوعي  :Cry Smile:

----------


## كريم الاسكندرانى

> انا من المنصوره قريب من المحله
> اروح اسالك واخد انا الطقم

 خد انت المخدتين  
وهو  
ياخد الملايه :Teeth Smile:

----------


## كريم الاسكندرانى

> حتى ال 15 طقم الي عاوز يديهملي هدية عاوزينتاخدوهم دول يدوب 25 طقم يعني  بقولك ايه يا استاذ محمد ال 40 طقم دول بتوعي

 لغايه ماتسأل  يكونوا وصلوا 4000 طقم  :Mad Argue:

----------


## brokensoul08

> لغايه ماتسأل يكونوا وصلوا 4000 طقم

 4000 ايه بس لا انا كلمتي واحده  :Asvc:   مش هنغير اتفاقنا 5000 يبقا 5000  :Big Grin:   كدا اسكندرية بقت ارخص ولا ايه  :18:

----------


## EZZAT2004

> 4000 ايه بس لا انا كلمتي واحده   مش هنغير اتفاقنا 5000 يبقا 5000   كدا اسكندرية بقت ارخص ولا ايه

 والله عندك حق يشتريها قطاعي  ويبيعها بسعر الجملة  او يوزعها ببلاش ارخص

----------


## هامان

كريم هيطلع من التوبيك ده مديون وكاره الجواز

----------


## كريم الاسكندرانى

> كريم هيطلع من التوبيك ده مديون وكاره الجواز

 
كاره الجواز .....قبل الجواز وبعده كمان :Cry Smile:

----------


## أدهم سيف الدين

السلام عليكم أخ كريم 
أنا كمان من المحلة ورغم إنى عارف إن رامى (بروكن سول) مش هيدأ إللى لما يجيبلك المفيد لأنه نشيط فى حياته عموما  لكن حبيت أطمنك إن فيه كذا مصدر ممكن يساعدوا وعلى العموم أنا بشوف رامى كل فترة ممكن أنزل أنا وهو ونسألك ونعملك قائمة لكن أنا شايف لو إنت عايز الموضوع لأمر مهم أعتقد إنك تزورنا فى المحلة ونحددلك كذا مكان وكذا سعر وخامة ونلف معاك علشان تكون مطمئن للخامة والسعر ونتشرف بيك فى المحلة

----------


## brokensoul08

> السلام عليكم أخ كريم 
> أنا كمان من المحلة ورغم إنى عارف إن رامى (بروكن سول) مش هيدأ إللى لما يجيبلك المفيد لأنه نشيط فى حياته عموما لكن حبيت أطمنك إن فيه كذا مصدر ممكن يساعدوا وعلى العموم أنا بشوف رامى كل فترة ممكن أنزل أنا وهو ونسألك ونعملك قائمة لكن أنا شايف لو إنت عايز الموضوع لأمر مهم أعتقد إنك تزورنا فى المحلة ونحددلك كذا مكان وكذا سعر وخامة ونلف معاك علشان تكون مطمئن للخامة والسعر ونتشرف بيك فى المحلة

 ربنا يكرمك يارب و الله من الشخصيات المحترمة الخلوقة جدا جدا جدا جداااااا الي شوفتها في حياتي و اتشرفت جدا بمعرفتها و فعلا كلام مظبوط انه يزورنا افضل و نلف معاه عشان يكون مطمئن و يشوف الاسعار بنفسه مع الخامات  شهادة اعتز بيها  :Eh S(7):

----------


## brokensoul08

> والله عندك حق يشتريها قطاعي
> ويبيعها بسعر الجملة  او يوزعها ببلاش ارخص

 طيب حيث كدا لو هيوزعها ببلاش  انا موجود  :Big Grin:     

> كريم هيطلع من التوبيك ده مديون وكاره الجواز

  وهو المطلوب مافيش احسن من العزوبية  :AA:  منور هامان باشا ايه اخبارك  :Asvc:   

> كاره الجواز .....قبل الجواز وبعده كمان

 كدا هتعيش مرتاح و بعدين يطلعلنا ولاد من الجيل الجديد الغريب العجيب دا  :Eh S(7):

----------


## كريم الاسكندرانى

> السلام عليكم أخ كريم 
> أنا كمان من المحلة ورغم إنى عارف إن رامى (بروكن سول) مش هيدأ إللى لما يجيبلك المفيد لأنه نشيط فى حياته عموما  لكن حبيت أطمنك إن فيه كذا مصدر ممكن يساعدوا وعلى العموم أنا بشوف رامى كل فترة ممكن أنزل أنا وهو ونسألك ونعملك قائمة لكن أنا شايف لو إنت عايز الموضوع لأمر مهم أعتقد إنك تزورنا فى المحلة ونحددلك كذا مكان وكذا سعر وخامة ونلف معاك علشان تكون مطمئن للخامة والسعر ونتشرف بيك فى المحلة

  

> ربنا يكرمك يارب و الله من الشخصيات المحترمة الخلوقة جدا جدا جدا جداااااا الي شوفتها في حياتي و اتشرفت جدا بمعرفتها و فعلا كلام مظبوط انه يزورنا افضل و نلف معاه عشان يكون مطمئن و يشوف الاسعار بنفسه مع الخامات  شهادة اعتز بيها

 طبعا اشكركم لمشاركاتكم 
وده شىء مؤكد انى انشاء الله رايح المحله 
لكن قلت قبل ما اروح اعرف اى سعر تقريبى  
يعنى مش لازم حضراتكم تلفوا كتير على التجار ولا المصانع 
كفايه تاجر او مصنع واحد فقط.....والفروق بين التجار حتكون بسيطة مش كبيرة 
دة كل الى طالبه فقط .....اى سعر تقريبى للخامه المذكورة  
واسف على تعبكم معايا    
تحياتى

----------


## brokensoul08

بص يا باشا انا انهاردة سالتلك في شركة الغزل و مصنع لسه فاتح قريب روحتلهم في مكانهم الاصلي و اتكلمت معاهم 
المهم هما عندهم قماش نوع اسمه داكرون عادي و دا عندهم كل الالوان و المتر 6.60 جنيه و دا خمسة و تلاتين قطن خمسةو ستين بوليستر و في قماش الي هو بيتعمل منه الملايات الي في الحكومة في المستشفيات والحاجات دي الملايات التقيلة   ملاية اسمها  تيل  يعني دا عندهم منه اللون البني دا ب5.5 جنيه 
و عموما هما لسه فاتحين جديد فعاوزين يكسبوا سمعه اكيد و اسعارهم هتكون احسن هو قالي لو عاوز خامة معينه او قماشة نوع معين ممكن يقولنا عالكمية ونعملهاله ان شاء الله 
اتفضل الارقام بتاعتهم : 2253765- 0102407872 -0107718714 شركة الشيخ 
اما بالنسبة للتعاون غزل المحلة فقالولي ان مايعرفوش النسب بالظبط هما عندهم اقمشة اسمها اقمشة ملايات و دي في منها سادةو منقوش و في قماش قطن صافي كمان 
القطن الصافي بتمنتاشر جنيه 
و السادة و المنقوش بيتراوحوا بين اربعتاشر و نص و ستاشر   
اانا بفضل تتصل بالشركة الاولى و قولي ايه الاخبار لو الاسعار مش قد كدا بكرة هفوتلك على تجار الاقمشة واخد من اكتر من واحد الاسعار و اجيبهالك عالمغرب باذن الله تكون عندك ليستة اسعار التجار

----------


## كريم الاسكندرانى

*الف شكر ياباشا 
ومعلش تعبتك معايا 
حتصل بالتليفون واستفسر 
واليومين الجايين حنزل المحله  ان شاء الله 
وشاكر تعبك معايا  
تحياتى*

----------


## brokensoul08

> *الف شكر ياباشا*  *ومعلش تعبتك معايا*  *حتصل بالتليفون واستفسر*  *واليومين الجايين حنزل المحله ان شاء الله*  *وشاكر تعبك معايا*   *تحياتى*

 انت تؤمر يا باشا  عالعموم اتصل و بكره باذن الله اكون جيبتلك بقية الاسعار كمان   تنورنا ياباشا في المحلة  :Eh S(7):   الشكر لله و معلش عالتاخير في الرد  :Inlove:

----------


## Ahmed H ©

> انت تؤمر يا باشا  عالعموم اتصل و بكره باذن الله اكون جيبتلك بقية الاسعار كمان   تنورنا ياباشا في المحلة   الشكر لله و معلش عالتاخير في الرد

 باشا
انا كنت ناوى اشترى تمساح  :18: 
عمتا فى شركة بتبيع التماسيح فى اسوان 
مش فاكر ولا اسمها ولا عنوانها
فممكن تخطف رجلك لاسوان جنبك صد رد تستفسر عن اسعار التماسيح 
ولو مالقتش خلاص كمل للخرطوم واسال هيقولولك روح لجنوب السودان وبعد كدة هتلاقى شركات بتبيع تماسيح
بس لو مالقتش حتعمل اية حتخطف رجلك لجنوب افريفيا فى جوهانزبرج وتسال عن واحد اسمة سيد بلحة  :Big Grin:  دة بقة هيقولك الاسعار ... بس تعرف الاسعار وبعدين تتمشى لراس الملك الصالح هتلاقى موقف سرفيس تاخد سرفيس منهم ويوديك عند بيتكم بالضبظ  :Teeth Smile: 
بس تعرف ان لى اصدقاء كتير جدا ومنهم 2 حقابلهم بكرة فى مدينة نصر بالشركة واحد ادارى اساسا  :Hands:  والتانى هييجى من المحلة مخصوص
ولكنى عمرى مارحت المحلة الا مرة واحدة وانا صغير 6 سنين مثلا وكنا بنشترى بردة حاجات زى اقمشة وزى كدة ولمصلحة اخرى ولكنى مش متزكر ومش فاكر منها غير لحظتين او لقتتين فقط المرة الاولى كنت باكل موز ويوسفى وكنت عمال ارمى القشر فى الطريق وكمان لما كانت والدتى مخليانى فى حتة كدة قعدت فيها ساعة واكتر لغاية اما تشترى وترجع  والحتة دى علمت فى زاكرتى ... لية ماعرفش يمكن علشان والدتى كانت بتقولى ارمى فى صناديق القمامة وانا كنت بقول لا حرمى فى الارض يعنى حرمى فى الارض  :Big Grin:  :013:  وايضا انى كنت بفكر فى اللحظة دى ان ازاى الناس بتتزحلق من قشر الموز فكنت برمى القشر وادوس علية على انى اجرب كدة  :Drive1:  ولكن ولا كنت بقع ولا بتزحلق هههههههه وطبعا قعدت اكتر من ساعة مستنى وكنت شقى فكنت بعمل مواقف طريفة اوى ساعتها  :Big Grin:  مش مهم ازكرها  والمرة التانية ودى كانت فى محطة الاوتيبسات وكنت قاعد بشرب عصير كعادتى   :Big Grin:  :012:  وكنت قاعد جنب اتنين سياح وادونى ساعتها بسكويت  :Asvc:  وقعدو يلعبو معايا ايام ما كان فى سياح فى فى كل مكان فى مصر  :No3: 
واساسا ايام ما كان لو اديت لحد اى حاجة فعادى ... انما دلوقتى لو حد جة ادالك حاجة حتخاف ههههههههه
يااااا فكرتنى بزكريات عدت عليها حوالى 12 سنة تقريبا  :Teeth Smile:  :013: 
ولكن ان شاء الله فى اقرب فرصة اقدر ازور المحلة ولو انى والله مافاضى اروح حتة حتى والله ماصيفتش السنادى خالص  :Cry Smile: 
بس المهم ممكن تجيبلى  وحياتك شوية موز ويوسفى على زوقق  :Big Grin:   :18: 
وتديهوملى بالفاكس  :Asvc:

----------


## brokensoul08

> باشا
> انا كنت ناوى اشترى تمساح 
> عمتا فى شركة بتبيع التماسيح فى اسوان 
> مش فاكر ولا اسمها ولا عنوانها
> فممكن تخطف رجلك لاسوان جنبك صد رد تستفسر عن اسعار التماسيح 
> ولو مالقتش خلاص كمل للخرطوم واسال هيقولولك روح لجنوب السودان وبعد كدة هتلاقى شركات بتبيع تماسيح
> بس لو مالقتش حتعمل اية حتخطف رجلك لجنوب افريفيا فى جوهانزبرج وتسال عن واحد اسمة سيد بلحة  دة بقة هيقولك الاسعار ... بس تعرف الاسعار وبعدين تتمشى لراس الملك الصالح هتلاقى موقف سرفيس تاخد سرفيس منهم ويوديك عند بيتكم بالضبظ    طيب و ليه بس انتا شكلك حافظ الطريق كويس خلاص روح انت و جيبلي معاك تمساحين صغنتتين كدا العب معاهم  
> بس تعرف ان لى اصدقاء كتير جدا ومنهم 2 حقابلهم بكرة فى مدينة نصر بالشركة واحد ادارى اساسا  والتانى هييجى من المحلة مخصوص
> ولكنى عمرى مارحت المحلة الا مرة واحدة وانا صغير 6 سنين مثلا وكنا بنشترى بردة حاجات زى اقمشة وزى كدة ولمصلحة اخرى يعني ماتعرفوش المحلة الا عشان تشتروا منها حاجات مكانش العشا ولكنى مش متزكر ومش فاكر منها غير لحظتين او لقتتين فقط المرة الاولى كنت باكل موز ويوسفى وكنت عمال ارمى القشر فى الطريق وكمان لما كانت والدتى مخليانى فى حتة كدة قعدت فيها ساعة واكتر لغاية اما تشترى وترجع والحتة دى علمت فى زاكرتى ... لية ماعرفش يمكن علشان والدتى كانت بتقولى ارمى فى صناديق القمامة وانا كنت بقول لا حرمى فى الارض يعنى حرمى فى الارض  وايضا انى كنت بفكر فى اللحظة دى ان ازاى الناس بتتزحلق من قشر الموز فكنت برمى القشر وادوس علية على انى اجرب كدة  ولكن ولا كنت بقع ولا بتزحلق هههههههه وطبعا قعدت اكتر من ساعة مستنى وكنت شقى فكنت بعمل مواقف طريفة اوى ساعتها  مش مهم ازكرها - لا بقا عاوزاعرفها   انا عملتها و انا كبير مرة كان نفسي في يوسفى و كنت مع واحد صاحبي و اشتريناه و اكلناه في الشارع كمان  
> ...

  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## هامان

> وهو المطلوب مافيش احسن من العزوبية  منور هامان باشا ايه اخبارك

 بنورك ياغالى 
الحمد لله كويس
سيب كريم يجوز ياعم اللى جرب العزوبية وبهدلة الاكل من برة هيعرف قيمة ان فيه ست فى البيت

----------


## هامان

> انت تؤمر يا باشا  عالعموم اتصل و بكره باذن الله اكون جيبتلك بقية الاسعار كمان   تنورنا ياباشا في المحلة   الشكر لله و معلش عالتاخير في الرد

 ماتنساش تاخد ال5000 ملاية اللى وعدك بيهم 
ولو مدلكش حقك متروحوش  :Big Grin:

----------


## كريم الاسكندرانى

> بنورك ياغالى 
> الحمد لله كويس
> سيب كريم يجوز ياعم اللى جرب العزوبية وبهدلة الاكل من برة هيعرف قيمة ان فيه ست فى البيت

  *اتجوزت خلاص ...*  

> ماتنساش تاخد ال5000 ملاية اللى وعدك بيهم 
> ولو مدلكش حقك متروحوش

 
دة انت كريم يا هامان   :Mad Argue:  
مش كان الاتفاق على   50000  ملايه  
شكرا على التخفيض  :Angry Smile:

----------


## brokensoul08

كريم باشا
انا انهاردة روحت المكان بتاع تجار الاقمشةو سالتهم و دلوني على تاجر واضح انه تاجر من الكبار بتوع الاقمشة و روحتله بس لقيته للاسف قافل و سالت الي حواليه قالولي انهاردةاجازةو اخدتلك رقم موبايله لو تحب تتكلم معاه و كدا و باذن الله احتمال كبير هتلاقي عنده باسعار كويسة و انواع و اشكال كتير  
اتفضل يا باشا
الاسم : الحاج هشام الحصاوي
0122102526 
هتكلمه و تفهمه انك عاوز نوع ايه و خامة ايه و اشكال ايه و الكمية و هكذا و  تستفسر منه عن كل حاجة و تقارن بين اسعاره و اسعار الشركة بتاعت امبارح و شوف الانسبلك 
و ربنا يوفقك يا باشا 
أخوك في الله ..

----------


## brokensoul08

> بنورك ياغالى  الحمد لله كويس سيب كريم يجوز ياعم اللى جرب العزوبية وبهدلة الاكل من برة هيعرف قيمة ان فيه ست فى البيت

  بكرة يندم  :CEDP Stealer Animation30:  و قد اعجر من بعجر  :Big Grin:  

> ماتنساش تاخد ال80000 ملاية اللى وعدك بيهم  ولو مدلكش حقك متروحوش

 80000 ملايةاي بس الرجل اتجوز خلاص و بقا عنده مصاريف كتير احنا ناخد بس منه 60000 كفاية غير عزومة الغدا و العشا الي قال هيعزمها للمنتدى كله انا سمعته قال كدا صح   :Big Grin:

----------


## كريم الاسكندرانى

*ياباشا انا مش عارف اشكرك ازاى  
ربنا يكرمك ويكثر من امثالك  *

----------


## brokensoul08

> *ياباشا انا مش عارف اشكرك ازاى*   *ربنا يكرمك ويكثر من امثالك*

 الشكر لله على ايه بس يا باشا ربنا يعلم لولا ظروف الدراسة و شوية مشاغل كنت رديت عليك اسرع  :Eh S(7):  و ربنا يوفقك باذن الله في حياتك كلها  :Inlove:

----------

